# GOMAD 4 LITRES OF MILK A DAY



## rambo18

*GOMAD: How to Gain 25lbs in 25 Days with Squats & Milk*

Jun 15th, 2009 by Mehdi Posted in Gain Weight | Print










GOMAD: gallon of milk a day. Image credit: cafemama.

To gain weight you must eat more than you're doing now. But if you're skinny and struggle to gain weight, you know that eating more can be hard. You may feel like throwing up every time you try to eat more.

Luckily there's an easy, fast & cheap way to gain weight naturally: GOMAD. Any "hard gainer" will gain weight drinking 1 US Gallon Of Milk A Day. This article will teach you how to gain weight with GOMAD.

*
Benefits of GOMAD. *GOMAD stands for Gallon Of Milk A Day. GOMAD is a weight gain method that has been going around since years. Some benefits of drinking 1 US gallon (4 liters) of whole milk daily:



*Weight Gain. *25lbs weight gain during the 1st month is common on GOMAD. Read the GOMAD success stories, especially Bluestreak's.


*Strength Gain.* The protein & fat content in whole milk helps muscle & strength gains. The weight gain also helps strength gains.


*Easy.* Liquid food is easier to get in than solid food and digests faster. Milk also needs zero preparation and is easy to take with you.


*Cheap. *1 gallon whole milk contains 2400kcal, 200g carbs, 120g fat, 120g protein and lots of vitamins & minerals for a relative low price.


*Natural. *Some say that GOMAD works even better than steroids with beginners who want to gain weight fast.


*Permanent Gains.* GOMAD teaches you to get more calories in, the key to weight gain. You'll never be skinny again.


*
Why GOMAD Works. *GOMAD equals 2400kcal. Eat every 3 hours and you'll get 5000kcals/day. Eating this much will make most "hard gainers" gain weight. But GOMAD is not just about its high calorie intake.



*High Protein.* You need protein to build muscle & prevent muscle loss. 1 gallon of whole milk contains 120g protein. 20% whey, 80% casein.


*Saturated Fat. *Increases testosterone levels, which means more muscle & strength. Don't believe the cholesterol myths: saturated fat is healthy.


*High Carb. *The dextrose in whole milk spikes insulin, a muscle building hormone which tells your body to move the proteins into your muscles.


*
Is GOMAD Safe? *Yes. Or we wouldn't feed babies milk. And even if milk wasn't safe, you won't do GOMAD the rest of your life. Once you got your goal weight - within 1-2 months - it's back to a regular diet.



*Cholesterol.* Dietary cholesterol doesn't affect blood cholesterol. Your body produces more cholesterol than you can consume.


*Kidney Stones.* You can find studies showing that a high dietary calcium intake decrease the risk for kidney stones. It doesn't increase it.


*
Should You Do GOMAD?* If you're skinny or under-weight: yes. No matter what your body fat is. You should weigh at least 1kg for each cm above 1m. Anything less you'll always look skinny. Some goal weights depending on your height:


1m70/5″7″ at least 70kg/154lbs

1m75/5″9″ at least 75kg/165lbs

1m80/5″11″ at least 80kg/176lbs

1m85/6″1″ at least 85kg/187lbs

1m90/6″3″ at least 90kg/200lbs


Note that these aren't ideal weights but minima. If you want to weigh more, go for it. Best is to aim for 10lbs/5kg more to make sure. As always: age & gender are irrelevant, GOMAD works for everyone.

If you're skinny + fat: gain weight first, then lose fat. It's easier to lose fat once you've gained weight: you've got more strength, more muscle mass, &#8230; People who want to gain weight without gaining fat usually get nowhere.

*
Which Milk to Use for GOMAD. *Don't waste your time with low fat, skimmed or half-skimmed milk. They're lower in saturated fats & calories and won't give the same results. Go with whole milk, it also tastes better.



*Whole Milk. *Full fat milk which contains 3-4% fat. Alternative names: full cream milk or **** milk.


*3-4% fat.* Check the nutrient data on the whole milk you buy. It should contain 3-4g fat, 3g protein & 5g carbs per 100ml.


*2400 Calories. *Whole milk contains 60kcals per 100ml. This accounts for 2400kcals when you drink 1 gallon whole milk.


Pasteurized, UHT or raw? These processing methods don't matter as long as you're drinking whole milk. If you're lactose intolerant: take lactase pills. They're as efficient as lactaid milk, but cheaper.

*
How to Do GOMAD.* GOMAD won't work if you drink 1 gallon of milk 3 days out of 7, skip workouts and neglect eating. Be consistent!



*1 US Gallon Milk Daily. *Equals 4 liters. Spread your intake. Example: 1/4 at breakfast, 1/4 at lunch, 1/4 post workout, 1/4 at dinner.


*Eat Every 3 Hours.* Eat breakfast, lunch, dinner, pre-bed and post workout. Milk as snack is ok. Don't be hungry: eat your stomach full.


*Squat. *Lifting weights gives your body the stimulus to build muscle. Squat a lot. Check StrongLifts 5×5 if you don't know where to start.


*Track Progress.* Take pictures front/back/side, track body fat using a fat caliper and weigh yourself every 2 weeks. Keep a training log.


*Use **Fitday**. *Unless you're very active, you'll need about 5000kcals/day to gain weight. You'll get this doing GOMAD + eating every 3 hours.


Do GOMAD until you got your goal weight. Best is to aim for 10lbs/5kg extra just to make sure. If you're consistent you won't need to do GOMAD more than 1-2 months to get your goal weight.

*
How to Make GOMAD Easier.* If you're 110lbs/55kg GOMAD will be hard at first. You might feel bloated. Solution is similar to StrongLifts 5×5: start light and add milk progressively.


Week 1: eat every 3 hours, apply the 8 nutrition rules.

Week 2: eat every 3 hours + ¼ gallon whole milk a day

Week 3: eat every 3 hours + ½ gallon whole milk a day

Week 4: eat every 3 hours + ¾ gallon whole milk a day

Week 5: eat every 3 hours + 1 gallon whole milk a day


This gives your body time to adapt. Drawback: weight gain is slower since it takes 4 weeks before you're drinking 1 gallon of whole milk daily.

*
Example GOMAD Meal Plan. *Spread your milk intake through the day. If you have milk with meals: eat first, drink the milk after. Eat your stomach full on each meal and make sure you eat every 3 hours.


Breakfast: eggs, veggies, orange, green tea.

Snack: 1 liter milk, mixed nuts, banana

Lunch: chicken breast, mixed veggies, peer

Snack: 1 liter milk, mixed nuts, apple

Post workout: 1 liter milk, oats, banana

Dinner: ground round, pasta, tomato sauce, Parmesan cheese

Pre bed: 1 liter milk, berries, ground flax seeds, cottage cheese


Room temperature milk isn't tasty. Buy thermoses, fill them with cold water for 5mins, then drain them and fill them with milk. Milk is 87% water so you won't need to drink that much water on top of your daily gallon of whole milk.

*
Once You're Done GOMAD*. Stop GOMAD once you've reached your goal weight. This shouldn't take you more than 1-2 months if you're consistent. Things you can expect when stopping GOMAD:



*Fat Loss. *You'll gain 2-3% fat per month on GOMAD. When you stop GOMAD: follow the 8 nutrition rules and keep getting stronger. Your body fat will decrease, but your body-weight won't change.


*Weight Loss.* 1 gallon of whole milk a day means lots of carbs. Carbs bind to water. Expect weight loss when stopping GOMAD: water loss. That's why you should aim for 10lbs/5kg extra as goal weight.


*Increased Hunger.* You'll be more hungry than before. This is your body telling you to eat to maintain your increased body-weight.


You can keep drinking milk if you want after stopping GOMAD. Just know that if fat loss is your goal, best is to drink milk post workout only.

Note that GOMAD is not the only way to gain weight. But it's definitely the most efficient way to make anyone gain weight fast naturally


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dumb as fvck try eating some real food.

Milk is garbage any way unless you get raw milk.....


----------



## hilly

definatly not for me. id feel like ****e doing this im sure


----------



## pea head

Lois_Lane said:


> Dumb as fvck try eating some real food.
> 
> Milk is garbage any way unless you get raw milk.....


Yes...from lying on the floor sucking off a cows udder :innocent:


----------



## Lois_Lane

pea head said:


> Yes...from lying on the floor sucking off a cows udder :innocent:


I have a comment in mind regarding your beautiful gf but i will pull it together:lol:

Raw milk is illegal in most states over here but you can buy it in SC i like it. Same goes for goats milk. If you research what happens to the quality of nutrients in milk after all the processing you would think twice.


----------



## B-GJOE

C5ZO3B2butg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## B-GJOE

axdCuiqr-Lc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Nemises

Ripptoe also recomends this. I dont doubt you would put wieght on following it.


----------



## Lois_Lane

I don't have ten minutes haha is it good or bad according to those videos Joe?

I always have found it good but i have seen articles saying it is bad also but every thing has two sides to the story.


----------



## B-GJOE

I didn't watch the second one. But the first 1 I have watched over and over, very PRO RAW MILK, talks about what processing, homogenising, and pasteurising does to the enzymes and structure.


----------



## Lois_Lane

B|GJOE said:


> I didn't watch the second one. But the first 1 I have watched over and over, very PRO RAW MILK, talks about what processing, homogenising, and pasteurising does to the enzymes and structure.


If you ever have seen the film FOOD inc you wouldn't be going near normal milk ever again. Pasturizing the milk has a lot to do with the amount of cow sh1t in the milk.


----------



## Heineken

This is from Stronglifts.com, whole forum of people doing this and getting fat, I was amazed tbh lol


----------



## Guest

Id rather let irishbeast do me up the bum... actually that wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## B-GJOE

Lois_Lane said:


> If you ever have seen the film FOOD inc you wouldn't be going near normal milk ever again. Pasturizing the milk has a lot to do with the amount of cow sh1t in the milk.


I'll try and find an online copy of it, sounds right up my street.


----------



## Lois_Lane

B|GJOE said:


> I'll try and find an online copy of it, sounds right up my street.


It really is great mate.

My family has always been pro organic but i moved away for a while but now i am back.

Grass fed beef = health

Normal beef = poor health

Read on promuscle a thread by moutaindog his diet in the article section truly superb stuff and you will agree with it 100% i know how pro cholesterol you are!


----------



## rambo18

what so is this crap then, load people said they have gained well off it


----------



## Jux

Too much of anything is bad.


----------



## rambo18

im gonna give it a go i keep ya u lot posted 3 pints of milk and counting lol


----------



## nutnut

I guess we'll all be getting RIPPED IN FOUR PINTS adverts on facebook soon.


----------



## rs007

so... drinking loads of milk makes you gain wieght - such a revelation.

Is this the cutting edge info some of you constantly crave for

:lol: :lol: :lol:

There are all different degrees of gaining. And what people see in teh mirror, and what is actually happening, are often two different things.

I like milk, a little is a good thing if it doesn't cause you problems.

But a gallon a day? Bit daft IMO

what about just eating 500g of bacon per day :confused1: about the same protien, lots of sat fat, but less carbs - so jam it all in butties, there you are :thumbup1:

I personally garauntee you will gain off that. What you gain will be up for debate - but you will gain :lol:

Fvckin hell, pick a stupid course of action, give it a catchy name (acronym if poss) and folks swallow it (literally :lol: )


----------



## Nemises

I think in america the milk has igf-1 in it.


----------



## rambo18

1 gallon whole milk contains 2400kcal, 200g carbs, 120g fat, 120g protein and lots of vitamins & minerals for a relative low price. im gonna give it a go for a week see how it goes and if its ok i keep going. Ripptoe swears by it


----------



## DEJ

sounds fantastic mate just don't Go Mad with it!

:whistling:


----------



## Andrikos

rambo18 said:


> *GOMAD: How to Gain 25lbs in 25 Days with Squats & Milk*
> 
> 
> 
> *Kidney Stones.* You can find studies showing that a high dietary calcium intake decrease the risk for kidney stones. It doesn't increase it.


Well that's simply wrong . High dietary calcium intake does not mean a gallon a day. 95% of kidney stones are made of calcium salts , I 'd rather not drink not so much milk , squat and take my chances on gaining more modest amounts of muscle.

Who writes this stuff?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Andrikos said:


> Who writes this stuff?


Morons mate!

Its usually the so called powerlifter types that think gaining weight at all cost is the goal.

Any one who struggles to gain weight is very lucky imo as it means they will primarily gain muscle if done right. Drinking a **** load of milk is not doing it right!


----------



## Themanabolic

why would you wan't to do this ? you have no control over individual macros, you will get bored of drinking milk, and it won't be satisfying at all !

lean meats, complex carbs, and good fats in the right ratio anyone can gain of these, and gain very well ! and if you are putting on too much fat you can control the amount of carb and fats you have taken in to account for this, and you can up the protein as you gain weight to ..


----------



## Heineken

Andrikos said:


> Who writes this stuff?


http://stronglifts.com/about-mehdi/


----------



## Andrikos

Lois_Lane said:


> Morons mate!
> 
> Its usually the so called powerlifter types that think gaining weight at all cost is the goal.
> 
> Any one who struggles to gain weight is very lucky imo as it means they will primarily gain muscle if done right. Drinking a **** load of milk is not doing it right!


Yeap, you could say that some people want to gain "hardcore" status just by their unorthordox eating habits. :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Andrikos said:


> Yeap, you could say that some people want to gain "hardcore" status just by their unorthordox eating habits. :lol:


Yep they spend 1 year bulking up 50lb then the next 5 years trying to get back into shape:laugh:


----------



## Themanabolic

Andrikos said:


> Yeap, you could say that some people want to gain "hardcore" status just by their unorthordox eating habits. :lol:


when I was younger I gained well off fish chips & mushy peas, thew in some batter scrapings too for the gains. was 12 years old 6' tall and 15stone!!

found walkers lights crisps to work too, but as they are reduced calorie you must eat the multi-pack for the gains u see.

I was a fat bastard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep they spend 1 year bulking up 50lb then the next 5 years trying to get back into shape:laugh:


and you must wonder how much of the muscle they put on they lose when gaining stupid amounts of fat .. really don't see the need in these idiot diets at all:confused1:


----------



## dudz

B|GJOE said:


> C5ZO3B2butg[/MEDIA]]


From the comments:



> . casein, the protein in dairy, is one of the most carcinogenic agents ingested by humans.


 :confused1: is that true?


----------



## Lois_Lane

dudz there is always a study to prove any thing as a health hazard. Take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Themanabolic

Lois_Lane said:


> dudz there is always a study to prove any thing as a health hazard. Take it with a pinch of salt.


yup,

imo basically life gives you cancer, there are obviously things that excel it or increase your chances, but If you went around dodging everything then you would end up having a very restricted life. best bet is get regular check ups at the doctor.


----------



## B-GJOE

Cancer feeds off glucose, so carbs are bad ass! If you ever have the misfortune of getting cancer, go keto, and drink barcobonate of soda. Try eating fruit kernels too. Probably better than chemo!


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> dudz there is always a study to prove any thing as a health hazard. *Take it with a pinch of salt.*


Sorry no can do, apparently it makes you have mega high BP and strokes and sh1t

:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Full milk is great stuff for bodybuilders!

It doesn't have to be raw (delicious!) or organic - normal UK pasteurized milk is very pure, nutritious and cheap.

Of course if you consume a calorie surplus you'll store it as bodyfat. But full milk is an almost perfect food with protein, fat, carbs and vits and minerals.

The fat difference between full and skimmed milk is negligible and not worth worrying about.

Remember it's your overall carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your fat storage and you need some fat to grow muscle, especially if you're on gear.

There were virtually no protein supplements apart from liver tablets before the 80s and all the classic bodybuilding champs ate lots of eggs and drank loads of milk and gained awesome physiques.

The fittest, biggest rugger player I ever knew drank 4 pints of milk a day.


----------



## martin brown

The GOMAD training/diet has led to a load of skinny weaklings getting some muscle and strength.

It's not rocket science - it's just an easy to follow program that if followed works ok. It's not ideal and it never claimed to be - it's for HARD-LEARNERS!

There's always a war about milk and if it's good for us or not - but considering virtually ALL the protein supplements we take come from it then it can't be so bad


----------



## rambo18

i decided just to go with 2 litres every day, i not the hardest gainer so see how that goes  cheers for all the input


----------



## The_Hammers

B|GJOE said:


> Cancer feeds off glucose, so carbs are bad ass! If you ever have the misfortune of getting cancer, go keto, and drink barcobonate of soda. Try eating fruit kernels too. Probably better than chemo!


I read somewhere apricot kernels are a big cancer fighter, spirulina and choreela* as well


----------



## B-GJOE

The_Hammers said:


> I read somewhere apricot kernels are a big cancer fighter, spirulina and choreela* as well


Yes that's right. It's a vitamin called B17 that you find in fruit kernels, particularly apricot, peach, plum, etc.. The B17 molecule has cyanide in it, and the only way to break off the cyanide is an enzyme only available in cancerous cells. Then something else happens that makes the cyanide benign after it has killed the cancerous cell.

For more info, a great book on the subject and the corrupt world of pharmeceuticals http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-without-Cancer-Story-Vitamin/dp/0912986190/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268474173&sr=8-1

Totally off subject, my 6 year old daughter is sitting next me telling me what smileys to put on my post. Sorry.....

:bounce:  :devil2: :clap: :wub:


----------



## Lois_Lane

LMAO don't try and blame it on your daughter Joe we all know you love your smilies!


----------



## B-GJOE

Lois_Lane said:


> LMAO don't try and blame it on your daughter Joe we all know you love your smilies!


----------



## The_Hammers

:thumb: :laugh: :lol: 

this looks like a good read mate, hopfully none of us will have to go down that road with the big C. *touch wood*


----------



## nittythekid

i've drank over a half gallon of whole milk every day my whole life, up to but not limited to a gallon a day, and i was 150 lbs for most of my pre-gym life.


----------



## GSleigh

I prefer the verity is the spice of life!


----------



## Big Dawg

GSleigh said:


> I prefer the verity is the spice of life!


I know someone called Verity


----------



## chrisj22

AlasTTTair said:


> I know someone called Verity


pmsl...

Personally, I'd barf if I was to consume litres of milk each day  It's very sickly, IMO.

I think it comes from the olden days where milk was a huge source of protein. It's just a shame that nowadays chemicals and sh1t have probably changed the taste milk once was - a taste none of us will probably ever experience anymore.


----------



## OrganicSteel

Lois_Lane said:


> I have a comment in mind regarding your beautiful gf but i will pull it together:lol:
> 
> Raw milk is illegal in most states over here but you can buy it in SC i like it. Same goes for goats milk. If you research what happens to the quality of nutrients in milk after all the processing you would think twice.


But it tastes sooo good, I dont think i'd be able to sleep without a nice full fat glass before bed.


----------

